# Tren E Sides



## Who Dat (Aug 3, 2010)

First time tren user wondering when to expect to see(or feel) sides.Ive done hours and hours of research just need a word from experienced vets.only my 2nd week but i swear i feel the  stuff working.it has to just be in my head.get at me fina worshipers! uh oh theres the n.o. now i gotta shxt


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> First time tren user wondering when to expect to see(or feel) sides.Ive done hours and hours of research just need a word from experienced vets.only my 2nd week but i swear i feel the stuff working.it has to just be in my head.get at me fina worshipers! uh oh theres the n.o. now i gotta shxt


 
If you did hours and hours of research you would know you ALWAYS use ace for your first tren cycle, ALWAYS.

-What are you using as your A/I?
-What anti progestin are you using?
-What is the test to tren ratio?
-What supplements are you using along side of the tren?


----------



## pyes (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> If you did hours and hours of research you would know you ALWAYS use ace for your first tren cycle, ALWAYS.
> 
> -What are you using as your A/I?
> -What anti progestin are you using?
> ...


 
Chocolate, you know I don't know squat about tren LOL, Why should you use ace instead of enath on a first-time tren cycle?


----------



## bigrene (Aug 3, 2010)

I too tried tren e before ace and too be honest I think many people blow tren out of proportion as far as making it sound like you have too be made of steel to take it. I have less than a year total of steroid use. First cycle was just test e with 20 abombs. Second was dbol test tren e. Apart from night sweats and some sleeplessness I had no problem. Than again Ive never had to run ai's since I dont get gyno or acne ive been lucky. My point is if you do tren e start with 100mg week if that goes well maybe 150 next week till you hit your sweet spot. for me 200 a week was good for me where I felt if I did more I might get sides. If you can get Ace by all means go with that. If you cant though just make sure you start low and gradually increase. Last cycle just finishing well kind of a continuation of second test 600ew deca 300ew tren ace 50mg ed for me I like this one alot despite mixing tren and deca worke out well since deca takes so long to kick in I ran ace till the deca kicked in then I cut out tren ace and kept growing in strength especially all the way to the end. I didnt hear the end of that one (Why are you mixing two 19 nors dude!) But like I said I had the deca dose fairly low but high enough where it would accumulate after a few weeks and then the tren ace to keep me going till then. Libido was fine no acne no limp dick no gyno so with that said I think it s all about dosing and timing. Just my two cents everyone is different but Ive heard many other people taking tren ace with deca and of course test and having great results. Good luck with whatever choice of tren you go with! Chocolate does know alot hes given me a few pointers so I would take his advice he's giving you proper protocol.Well I just wanted to let you know my experience with tren e before ace since I too asked when I first joined the forum and I was treated like I was stupid or crazy for doing it. Best of luck


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky with Tren sides-mostly problems sleeping.  I always combine a much higher dose of Test when using Tren or Deca, and I've never done two 19 Nors at the same time.  I like long-lasting esters, but I ran the short first my first time out with Tren to see how my body would react.
Short esters clear the system quickly if you have a bad reaction.  With Tren E, if you have a bad reaction, it takes quite awhile to clear, and you are stuck feeling like shit.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

pyes said:


> Chocolate, you know I don't know squat about tren LOL, Why should you use ace instead of enath on a first-time tren cycle?



some people have pretty bad side effect.. w/ acetate if will clear your system in a few days where as tren e upwards of two weeks.

even with acetate i had insomina, which continued for a long time after i quite using tren.

Acne breakout on my back mid cycle. cleared up quickly for me

elevated blood pressure, 140/80  - 150/90

this was at a semi-high dosage

I would rather use acetate under any circumstance


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 4, 2010)

Could only get tren e so i ran with that, ive done many cycles over the years before trying tren only because of what i had read. I ended up running tren e at 500mg wk with test at 800mg and apart from a couple of night sweats i had no problems, i ran Adex eod but that was it, JMO but it wasnt the demon i thought it would be and i would run it again no problems. That is JMO.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2010)

ROID said:


> some people have pretty bad side effect.. w/ acetate if will clear your system in a few days where as tren e upwards of two weeks.
> 
> even with acetate i had insomina, which continued for a long time after i quite using tren.
> 
> ...


 
Basically, what he said.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry, haven't had tren enthanate, ran tren ace at 300 a week nearly EOD. It was alright, didnt have huge gains.
Real plus for me was I put on water weight very easily but i didn't at all it seemed with it. Also seemed to have little effect on my natural test. Ran it for almost 2 months and didn't even use a PCT afterwards (I had some just didn't need it). Some of yall might call BS on that but I dont care, i know its true. Came off it, kept all my gains and no crash in energy or anything. 
But again my gains weren't anything crazy like I had expected or heard.


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 4, 2010)

thats what im lookin for, quality gains, no more than 10lbs, good strength gains. people jump on u quick here if its u post anything that goes against theyre own experience, but jve heard exactly ewhat u posted before and its not uncommon. i have a good idea what to expect but u cant have enough opinions of experience. as of now tst remains my fav but i cant seem to keep good definition with all the water weight. i think i can deal with the common sides that most get from tren(night sweats,sleeplesness) but i cant deal with fina dick, it scares the shit out of me. deca never affected me that way so i hope im good. i will discontinue that shit in a heartbeat. id rather look like an ethiopian if my stuff aint workin. nothin is worht that price


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> If you did hours and hours of research you would know you ALWAYS use ace for your first tren cycle, ALWAYS.



Choc....again, spot on brotha.


/V


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> sorry, haven't had tren enthanate, ran tren ace at 300 a week nearly EOD. It was alright, didnt have huge gains.
> Real plus for me was I put on water weight very easily but i didn't at all it seemed with it. Also seemed to have little effect on my natural test. Ran it for almost 2 months and didn't even use a PCT afterwards (I had some just didn't need it). Some of yall might call BS on that but I dont care, i know its true. Came off it, kept all my gains and no crash in energy or anything.
> But again my gains weren't anything crazy like I had expected or heard.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## fredlabrute (Aug 4, 2010)

Currently running 600mg tren A per week,if you have some problems falling asleep use benadryl with it,it did the trick for me,as for the sweat if there's a solution would be the first to try it,my sheets are always soaking wet!!!Having Cabaser or Dostinex is a must to make tren use as safe as possible...Can say from now on that all my future cycles will be run with this compound!!!


----------



## MDR (Aug 4, 2010)

ROID said:


> awhites1 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, haven't had tren enthanate, ran tren ace at 300 a week nearly EOD. It was alright, didnt have huge gains.
> ...


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 5, 2010)

well like i said i only ran 300 mg a week which isn't a high dosage at all. im sure at 600 it would have been differant. I'm a novice and don't want to over do it. And I take that back, my only one side effect I had was AFTER i got off of it I did have about 3 weeks of more or less impotent so I guess I did have test shut down but I swear to you .....

I did strait test my first time now knowing anything about juice and didnt even know about PCT. My energy levels dropped way off, i had deression, lost a lot of my gains. 

With tren only which i ran as my 3rd cycle ever I never started PCT and only had that one small side... i think at a low dose the sides are few and you still see gains. try 600 MG a week and yeah you'll probably blow up but im conservative about my stuff so... especially if you're new your tolerance will be lower i think and you wont really need a lot as well


----------



## MDR (Aug 5, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> well like i said i only ran 300 mg a week which isn't a high dosage at all. im sure at 600 it would have been differant. I'm a novice and don't want to over do it. And I take that back, my only one side effect I had was AFTER i got off of it I did have about 3 weeks of more or less impotent so I guess I did have test shut down but I swear to you .....
> 
> I did strait test my first time now knowing anything about juice and didnt even know about PCT. My energy levels dropped way off, i had deression, lost a lot of my gains.
> 
> With tren only which i ran as my 3rd cycle ever I never started PCT and only had that one small side... i think at a low dose the sides are few and you still see gains. try 600 MG a week and yeah you'll probably blow up but im conservative about my stuff so... especially if you're new your tolerance will be lower i think and you wont really need a lot as well



My point was that skipping PCT is never a good idea.  Neither is doing Tren without Test.  Many take Tren at 300 and have great gains.  Very potent substance, known for exceptional gains in strength.


----------



## martialartsman (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the stuff i had wasnt that good then as i used 500mg tren e and didnt notice anything huge, it was the first time i used it and wasnt sure what to expect, so it may have been either very underdosed or just plan bunk.....


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2010)

martialartsman said:


> I think the stuff i had wasnt that good then as i used 500mg tren e and didnt notice anything huge, it was the first time i used it and wasnt sure what to expect, so it may have been either very underdosed or just plan bunk.....



make your own. It's cheaper and you know exactly what your getting.

If you use the pellets use the crystallization method. Any other way leads to a product that isn't dosed correctly. The kits are worthless, IMO


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2010)

I just did my first ever Tren E injection.. How long until I begin using Caber and at what Dose is good?


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

does anybody know wat the cause of the choking is, even very slow push i get coughing sides just for 5- 10 minutes. i dont use only 2ml of solutions in total. for 2gr cartdrige plus 60mg more i add. to the mix.


----------



## ROID (Aug 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> does anybody know wat the cause of the choking is, even very slow push i get coughing sides just for 5- 10 minutes. i dont use only 2ml of solutions in total. for 2gr cartdrige plus 60mg more i add. to the mix.




I've never really gotten a cough. I always here people talk about it though.

My throat gets scratchy when I pin in my butt because of twisting my neck around.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 7, 2010)

Caber ?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> does anybody know wat the cause of the choking is, even very slow push i get coughing sides just for 5- 10 minutes. i dont use only 2ml of solutions in total. for 2gr cartdrige plus 60mg more i add. to the mix.


 
THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS TREN IS TERRIBLE FOR HUMANS.  You think that coughing is a good or normal thing?

There were several posts made about this on another board, I should find them and post them, but I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^thunder ive gotten it even when i used roids method and bought from a awesome supplier. do u know why this is? or is it just me? ive heard of it, but i thought it was folk lore until i got them. but some of my batches i dont choke?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 10, 2010)

Is there any way of testing tren ace to find out if it is legit?

I had to run with my original cycle of test prop and tren due to a lack of funds and the sides have been extremely mild which include the odd bout with insomnia, crazy and vivid dreams and increased libido. It took 2 weeks to see any strength gains and tomorrow will be week 3. I'm not aggressive at all but just a little impatient, usually at traffic lights (twice I've nearly honked at the cars in front of me while the light is still red). 

My supplier told me that it will take 3 weeks to see strength gains and I noticed it in 2 weeks but that goes against almost everything that I've read.

I've haven't experienced a cough/choke or a metalic taste as yet.

Is there anything I can I do to check for quality?


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> First time tren user wondering when to expect to see(or feel) sides.Ive done hours and hours of research just need a word from experienced vets.only my 2nd week but i swear i feel the  stuff working.it has to just be in my head.get at me fina worshipers! uh oh theres the n.o. now i gotta shxt



sides from heavy anabolics or androgens are generally dose dependent and short term.  make sure you take your milk thistle throughout the cycle to control BPH.

personally I never experienced any body sides from tren but I never went over 75mg/EOD for more than 6 weeks.


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 10, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong which I'm sure  will happen, lol but the cough is from nicking a vein, blood vessel or something of the sort, also might be from being allergic to the tren, inject very very slow ,like if your injecting 1cc it should take you at least 1 min, also i have ran very high dosages and running benadryl with it helps me a lot with the itchys...


----------



## Raw Habitz (Jul 27, 2013)

bigrene said:


> I too tried tren e before ace and too be honest I think many people blow tren out of proportion as far as making it sound like you have too be made of steel to take it. I have less than a year total of steroid use. First cycle was just test e with 20 abombs. Second was dbol test tren e. Apart from night sweats and some sleeplessness I had no problem. Than again Ive never had to run ai's since I dont get gyno or acne ive been lucky. My point is if you do tren e start with 100mg week if that goes well maybe 150 next week till you hit your sweet spot. for me 200 a week was good for me where I felt if I did more I might get sides. If you can get Ace by all means go with that. If you cant though just make sure you start low and gradually increase. Last cycle just finishing well kind of a continuation of second test 600ew deca 300ew tren ace 50mg ed for me I like this one alot despite mixing tren and deca worke out well since deca takes so long to kick in I ran ace till the deca kicked in then I cut out tren ace and kept growing in strength especially all the way to the end. I didnt hear the end of that one (Why are you mixing two 19 nors dude!) But like I said I had the deca dose fairly low but high enough where it would accumulate after a few weeks and then the tren ace to keep me going till then. Libido was fine no acne no limp dick no gyno so with that said I think it s all about dosing and timing. Just my two cents everyone is different but Ive heard many other people taking tren ace with deca and of course test and having great results. Good luck with whatever choice of tren you go with! Chocolate does know alot hes given me a few pointers so I would take his advice he's giving you proper protocol.Well I just wanted to let you know my experience with tren e before ace since I too asked when I first joined the forum and I was treated like I was stupid or crazy for doing it. Best of luck



Bro its better to be safe than sorry, I can take high dose pins with little sides but it doesn't mean I'm going to do it. I've taken Primo with little sides, point being don't give OP harmful advice bro. IMO your playing with fire many things play a factor age would be a big one, based on how much natural test you develop. You might get away with it for a while but if you keep doing it, it will catch up. Think of it like a sports injury majority of injuries incurred are when one is placing minimal stress on the area, why? You tear the area down to the point that it gives out, same concept when it comes to AAS.


----------



## Presser (Jul 27, 2013)

Raw Habitz said:


> Bro its better to be safe than sorry, I can take high dose pins with little sides but it doesn't mean I'm going to do it. I've taken Primo with little sides, point being don't give OP harmful advice bro. IMO your playing with fire many things play a factor age would be a big one, based on how much natural test you develop. You might get away with it for a while but if you keep doing it, it will catch up. Think of it like a sports injury majority of injuries incurred are when one is placing minimal stress on the area, why? You tear the area down to the point that it gives out, same concept when it comes to AAS.


Nice bump on a 3 year old thread, lol


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2013)

So far at around 500mg /wk the only real side is* INSOMNIA. *
Currently my bed time supplementation includes 1 cap of Prolactrone, 10mg of Melatonin, 1g GABA and  200mcg of Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide. 
No avail, this morning I came back from my night shift at work, took all the above, only managed to sleep for 2 hours. 
Tonight I shall try 2 caps of prolactone.


----------



## Mr Persistent (Jul 28, 2013)

letsgetbig said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong which I'm sure  will happen, lol but the cough is from nicking a vein, blood vessel or something of the sort, also might be from being allergic to the tren, inject very very slow ,like if your injecting 1cc it should take you at least 1 min, also i have ran very high dosages and running benadryl with it helps me a lot with the itchys...



yeah it's from hitting a vein aspirate!


----------



## Raw Habitz (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol better late than never


----------

